# LUXOR Knock-Off's and LA Wire Wheel Emblems



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*I have 40-pieces (10-Sets) of Luxor 3-Bar Chrome Knock-Off's and TONS of LA Wire Chips*

These Knock-Off's are early design Luxor and are a lot stronger than any china knock-off on the market today!

I'm blowing these out...

$60/set of 4- KO's with your choice of LA Wire Coins :0 :0 :0 
*Shipping anywhere in the U.S. $15.00





























Your choice of: Black on gold, White on Chrome, Black on Chrome, or White on gold Chips.




























Stonger than any China KO on the market today... china's first copy of D's and the closest they got to them


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

do accept paypal ?
im intrested 
also will the threads match up with universal adapters / china / dayton ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 26 2010, 01:41 AM~16413690
> *do accept paypal ?
> im intrested
> also will the threads match up with universal adapters / china / dayton ?
> *


PayPal Account: [email protected]

And yes these will fit all Dayton and China style Adapters and Wheels.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

:0 Another sweet deal from nicky.. now find me another set of those 14x7 72's brotha :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DISCOUNT ON MULTIPLE SETS?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

NICE


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn when will u get some two prong ko's for cheap homie i really want a set lmk


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Payment sent, Gotta love the old school stuff!  
Thank you.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 26 2010, 02:06 AM~16413797
> *:0 Another sweet deal from nicky.. now find me another set of those 14x7 72's brotha :biggrin:
> *


No problem man, I'll let you know :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 26 2010, 11:00 AM~16415984
> *DISCOUNT ON MULTIPLE SETS?
> *


How many sets?


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

I need the white and gold chips how much shipped to 73108


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardcore76caprice_@Jan 26 2010, 08:12 PM~16422479
> *I need the white and gold chips how much shipped to 73108
> *


$75 shipped...  

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 26 2010, 03:18 PM~16418670
> *Payment sent, Gotta love the old school stuff!
> Thank you.
> *


Thank you for your order! :thumbsup: 

I'll PM you your tracking #'s tomorrow...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Jest bought two sets of these... can't wait to get them... thanks homie.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2010, 01:24 AM~16413610
> *I have 40-pieces (10-Sets) of Luxor 3-Bar Chrome Knock-Off's and TONS of LA Wire Chips
> 
> These Knock-Off's are early design Luxor and are a lot stronger than any china knock-off on the market today!
> ...


Do you have any sets left? And if you do what about 5 lug adapters? LMK if you do and how much for everything shipped to 85365.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2009)

how much for 8 of the white/chrome LA eagles? no knockoffs just the eagles to 27501?


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2010, 02:24 AM~16413610
> *I have 40-pieces (10-Sets) of Luxor 3-Bar Chrome Knock-Off's and TONS of LA Wire Chips
> 
> These Knock-Off's are early design Luxor and are a lot stronger than any china knock-off on the market today!
> ...


STILL GOT A SET OR NO HOMIE :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jan 31 2010, 12:49 PM~16468594
> *Do you have any sets left? And if you do what about 5 lug adapters? LMK if you do and how much for everything shipped to 85365.
> *


I have a couple sets left... $175 shipped for 1-set of these KO's with coins and a set of Universal 5-Lug Adapters


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syndicate_@Jan 31 2010, 07:06 PM~16471265
> *how much for 8 of the white/chrome LA eagles? no knockoffs just the eagles to 27501?
> *


$21 shipped for two sets of coins


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Jan 31 2010, 09:09 PM~16472570
> *STILL GOT A SET OR NO HOMIE :happysad:
> *


Just a couple sets left...


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2010, 12:38 PM~16477259
> *Just a couple sets left...
> *


pay pal only???


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Feb 1 2010, 04:29 PM~16479564
> *pay pal only???
> *


Cash (local customers only), Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal... your choice :biggrin:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

money sent for white and gold chips


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW85_@Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16480707
> *money sent for white and gold chips
> *


Thanks... I'll get those out to you today :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I should be getting mine today.. i can't wait to see them homie...


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll take 2 sets!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2010, 12:42 PM~16500170
> *I'll take 2 sets!
> *


I'll be out your way on Thursday... I'll drop them off with your wheels :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16507889
> *I'll be out your way on Thursday... I'll drop them off with your wheels  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey your pm box is full, and i just got those 2 sets but we need to talk so call me or pm me.
402-570-1877


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

The knockoffs i got are straight.. they're gonna look pretty good this summer. Good doing buisness with you homie.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Feb 4 2010, 06:38 PM~16514938
> *Hey your pm box is full, and i just got those 2 sets but we need to talk so call me or pm me.
> 402-570-1877
> *


Cool, I'll call you tomorow...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16515318
> *nice
> *


Thanks agian :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 4 2010, 08:26 PM~16515935
> *The knockoffs i got are straight.. they're gonna look pretty good this summer. Good doing buisness with you homie.
> *


Glad you liked them... Thanks again for your order :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

got mine today thanks....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW85_@Feb 5 2010, 03:18 PM~16524047
> *got mine today thanks....
> *


No problem, thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2009)

yo homie! i sent the money. i sent an extra dollar for paypal expenses too. thanks man!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syndicate_@Feb 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16577350
> *yo homie! i sent  the money. i sent  an extra dollar for paypal expenses too. thanks man!
> *


I got it but I only have one set of white/chrome left and you wanted two sets... I quoted you on Jan 31st when I still had a bunch, what happeded :biggrin: j/k 

Let me know if you want a different color of if you want me to return the money for one set... I got black/gold(2-sets), white/gold(1-set), and black/chrome (1-set).


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2009)

thats cool, send me a set of white/chrome and a set of black/crome. sorry it took so long. got my taxes done first of the month and i had to pay for the first time ever  , so it took me a minute to order.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syndicate_@Feb 11 2010, 11:59 PM~16590332
> *thats cool, send me a set of white/chrome and a set of black/crome. sorry it took so long. got my taxes done first of the month and i had to pay for the first time ever  , so it took me a minute to order.
> *


No problem... I 'll get them out tomorrow. 

Thanks for your purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

wut bout these hoime u still got a set of 3 bars left?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

got any of the chips left homie?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Feb 16 2010, 08:08 PM~16634015
> *wut bout these hoime u still got a set of 3 bars left?
> *


all gone :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2010, 10:13 PM~16635878
> *got any of the chips left homie?
> *


no more :nosad:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2009)

got my chips in the mail today! thanks man!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syndicate_@Feb 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16689113
> *got my chips in the mail today! thanks man!
> *


No problem... :thumbsup:


----------



## 49RatRod (Feb 28, 2010)

Just sent you a PM. Do you have any of the LO's left?


----------



## 49RatRod (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 49RatRod_@Feb 28 2010, 10:00 AM~16748522
> *Just sent you a PM. Do you have any of the LO's left?
> *


I meant to type KO's


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 49RatRod+Feb 28 2010, 07:00 AM~16748522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all gone :yessad:


----------



## Cadillac79DV (Dec 13, 2001)

I have a set of 4 Excellent Shape Gold Luxor 3 Bar Spinners like the chrome ones hes selling, and a set of four gold and black chips that say Crown. Icanpost pics ifsomeone can help me with that. I Live in Minnesota, I also have a set of 4 4 bolt universal adapters. PM Me if interested!!


----------

